# امتقع



## Stephen Schmidt

السلام عليكم،
هل يمكننا أن نقول لمن إزرق وجهه انه امتقع؟


----------



## Matat

أظن أنه يجوز هذا القول. غالبا ما يقال إنه قد امْتُقِعَ لونُه أو وجهُه.


----------



## cherine

أظن امتقع تعني شَحُب، لا ازْرَقَّ.


----------

